# Where can I buy caravan toilet chemicals in Castelo Branco???!!!??



## Lula May (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi,

My young family and I moved to our 7 acres just outside Castelo Branco earlier this year.

We are living in a 5th wheel trailer and are running low on some of the supplies we brought with us from England.

I have sourced most of the replacements but am really struggling to find the chemicals for caravan toilets in the city. 

I have tried the local DIY stores and Decathlon but they don't stock them.

We can't buy online as we are very much off the beaten track and don't have a formal address as yet.

ANY help at all is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Malh2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Touring caravaners use washing machine detergent 'pods' e.g. Ariel 2 in 1 pod. Must be biological. Found (UK) supermarket brands just as good as Ariel for this use. I add 1 pod initially and then top up with another, but you will have to experiment.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Lula May said:


> Hi,
> 
> My young family and I moved to our 7 acres just outside Castelo Branco earlier this year.
> 
> ...


If you get your own plot, why do you use a chemical toilet instead dry seperation ?
It 's easy to change and you can use the hard stuff for composting.


----------

